# Your thoughts on this trainer...



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Ace came to us with some problems. We have had basic training classes, with no luck. I have been trying to fix the problem at home by reading books and surfing the net, looking for solutions and I've come up short. I'm pretty sure that I am missing something because I can't get through to him. I don't want to be mislead and since I have never dealt with a professional I thought maybe you guys could way in on this trainer. I've talked to him and seems to know what he is talking about and seems very down to earth. Your thougths please...

www.TK9T.com


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I watched the videos, very similar to the trainer I go to, except during the basic training, the voice command there is also a hand signial, in time the dog will respond to both, he looks like a good trainer, but the end result your looking for is going to be up to you, personally I would not drop a dog off for someone else to train, I take it he makes corrections with the collar?


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Dropping him off for training is the part that worries me. I'm not sure if this is common or even practiced with other trainers. I've never heard of it before. I don't know about the correction part. He said we can bring Ace to him for a evaluation. It's $300 for three days training. He said he works the dogs 6-8 times a day for 15-20 min each session. 

I know we have to make it happen at home for it to work. That's not an issue. I just want to work with someone that knows what they are doing and help me get the results I want.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not a fan of boarding "quick fix" training. A lot of it is done using compulsion (e-collar or prong) to get quick results.

Personally, I feel that a HUGE part of training is training the humans to communicate with their dog not just teaching the dog commands. I think it will do wonders for you and your relationship with Ace to be involved in the training using a lot of positive reinforcement and appropriate corrects. JMO.

ETA: I went and read more and while his paragraph on approach says what I did above, his actual training doesn't follow that method because the owner isn't involved. Most of the time, we are the problem when it comes to training not the dog.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> I'm not a fan of boarding "quick fix" training. A lot of it is done using compulsion (e-collar or prong) to get quick results.
> 
> Personally, I feel that a HUGE part of training is training the humans to communicate with their dog not just teaching the dog commands. I think it will do wonders for you and your relationship with Ace to be involved in the training using a lot of positive reinforcement and appropriate corrects. JMO.


I 100% agree with everything above. I would be leery of "send away" training as well. I would also prefer that the training take place at home because I think, in some cases, the environment makes a difference.

Either way, Good luck.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I personally like to train with my dog to help establish a stronger bond with my dog. And truth be told the training was really for me. As I got corrected more than my dog lol. But I think training with your dog is best again this is just my opinion. Glad your taking the proper steps with your dog and good luck.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

That's how we have handled his training so far. Positive reinforcement. And he has come SO far from how he was. He reacts so well to that type of training. He is just not dependable. Sometimes he does things that are just "out of no where" and I'm afraid I'm not experienced enough to get it under control. He is dog reactive on the leash and I can't for the life of me get him to walk nicely on a leash.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

GSD MOM said:


> That's how we have handled his training so far. Positive reinforcement. And he has come SO far from how he was. He reacts so well to that type of training. He is just not dependable. Sometimes he does things that are just "out of no where" and* I'm afraid I'm not experienced enough* to get it under control. He is dog reactive on the leash and *I can't for the life of me get him* to walk nicely on a leash.


Notice the two things I highlighted are about you. You don't have the confidence in yourself, not Ace. This is why I really think you need to be involved in the training to give yourself the tools so that *YOU* can handle him and be in control. 

I can almost guarantee you that if you took Ace to the evaluation and handed the leash over to the trainer and set Ace up in the types of situations where he usually has trouble, he'd behave. It's because the trainer isn't expecting bad behavior and is likely giving off the vibe that he's in control and bad behavior won't be tolerated even without correcting Ace.

I'm not saying this to be mean or put you down. I am that way with some of my fosters as well. I've had some dog reactive fosters and can be a little gunshy now when it comes to meeting new dogs with fosters. I sometimes let my trainer friend make the initial introduction because I know he'll react appropriately and not tense up and I might. Once I see there's nothing to worry about, I handle it just fine on my own.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

With the right trainer and all the great people on here you can get your dog trained. It took me about a week to get him to walk on a loose leash and I swore it was never going to happen. I litterly would stop walking every time the leash got tight and would not walk again until he loosened up. And made sure to reward him when he loosens up to help him understand what your requesting. I even would walk and when he pulled I would change direction and walk the other way. The first few times we went out it took a half hour just to leave my driveway. I was never mean and yank the chain I just wouldnt walk unless it was loose. I will say at first I did walk routes where there were very little distractions and worked my way up. As far as the dog being reactive, classes would help that alot with socialization. On walks when he reacted to other dogs I would get his attention with a treat to get distraction off the other dog. I know this does not work once they get locked on but find something that they really want and get there attention with it and try and take there attention off the dog. It does work with your effort but a trainer is the best help. Good luck


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

gsdraven said:


> I can almost guarantee you that if you took Ace to the evaluation and handed the leash over to the trainer and set Ace up in the types of situations where he usually has trouble, he'd behave. It's because the trainer isn't expecting bad behavior and is likely giving off the vibe that he's in control and bad behavior won't be tolerated even without correcting Ace.



this is so true, my trainer does this, as soon as the leash is in his hand, the dog stops acting up,


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Notice the two things I highlighted are about you. You don't have the confidence in yourself, not Ace. This is why I really think you need to be involved in the training to give yourself the tools so that *YOU* can handle him and be in control.
> 
> I can almost guarantee you that if you took Ace to the evaluation and handed the leash over to the trainer and set Ace up in the types of situations where he usually has trouble, he'd behave. It's because the trainer isn't expecting bad behavior and is likely giving off the vibe that he's in control and bad behavior won't be tolerated even without correcting Ace.
> 
> I'm not saying this to be mean or put you down. I am that way with some of my fosters as well. I've had some dog reactive fosters and can be a little gunshy now when it comes to meeting new dogs with fosters. I sometimes let my trainer friend make the initial introduction because I know he'll react appropriately and not tense up and I might. Once I see there's nothing to worry about, I handle it just fine on my own.


I, in no way shape or form take this as being mean. You are so correct. I need to work on myself to get him under control. Maybe I should just go back with a different attitude?? I really want to be part of the process and seeing him learn. I want to learn. The thought of a stranger using a harsh correction on him just breaks my heart. I want to be proud of him and I want to know that "we" worked to get there. 

So should I still see a dog trainer and just find one that will work with me and Ace? I think this may help build my confidence...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSD MOM said:


> He is dog reactive on the leash and I can't for the life of me get him to walk nicely on a leash.


Do you have trouble walking him on a leash even when there aren't other dogs around? If so, that's a good place to start - and try to find places to work on it where other dogs are either unlikely to be around or will be far enough away that you can avoid them easily. I posted tons of links about loose leash walking here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...g/157484-loose-leash-walking.html#post2119050

These techniques do work, I have living proof with my two dogs. Reactivity is tougher, have you looked for any reactive dog classes near you? The great thing about a group class is that you can learn to handle him around other dogs in a controlled environment. It will teach you the skills and give you the confidence you need to succeed. Because all the dogs in the class will be reactive to some extent it can actually be less stressful than having THE dog in a regular class who is disrupting everything. We took one with Cassidy years ago, and she was in the middle of the pack reactive-wise, some dogs in the class were much worse and a couple were not as bad, but in the regular OB class that we dropped out of in order to take the "Difficult Dog" class, she was a barking, lunging, hackling monster. It was SO stressful! Out in the real world the appearance of other dogs is more unpredictable, so it was invaluable to be able to work on it with an experienced trainer in a group setting, and we were able to stay much calmer so she did too.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

He pulls without his halti. With his halti and no other dogs he walks like an angel. I think that's why I have let this go on for so long. Some walks we don't see any dogs and he's great. Other times we find 8-10 dogs on the walk and I get completely frustrated. 

I've been afraid of being the person with "THAT dog" in training classes. So that's why I was looking at this trainer. But as everyone has said it's not for me and it's not for my dog. I need to take part in this so I'm going to take another look today for trainers that work with reactive dogs.

Thanks to everyone that input some advice. I really needed it!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I looked up the zip codes for Dayton, and just picked one to plug into the Association of Pet Dog Trainers (APDT) website and came up with some hits that would be worth exploring:

Pawsitive Pet Behavior, llc - Training & Behavior Modification for Dogs and Cats in Southwest Ohio



> While working in the shelter environment, Joann fostered numerous dogs and cats - both long term and short term fosters. Her specialty was rehabilitating dogs and cats with fear issues and under-socialization.


I don't see any group classes though, it looks like she's a private trainer. 

This one has classes - none of them are described as being for reactive dogs, but the trainers look good and may be able to refer you to someplace else if they don't think he would do well in any of the classes that they offer: Pups Grow Up, LLC - Certified Professional Dog Trainers, Dayton Ohio

This one doesn't have reactive classes, but they do have one for shy dogs [*Shy Dogs – for dogs or puppies that are stressed, nervous, reserved, or fearful of new places or people. Class focus is on developing confidence and curiosity, building handlers training skills and ability to read their dogs, eliminating fear barking or shyness around strangers, tolerance of being petted or handled by strangers. Owners will be expected to assist in helping other teams train. Participation in Field Trips classes is highly recommended. Most people will get best results with an in-home training session prior to starting this class.*]: Fusion Dog Training

They also have sport classes if you get to the point where you'd like to try something fun with him, and they do clicker training too.

In the meantime, please look at the link I posted for some tips on how to teach him to walk nicely on leash without the halti. It takes some time and patience, but the techniques do work very well. 

Here is the trainer search link: http://www.apdt.com/petowners/ts/default.aspx


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

YOUR AWESOME! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You're welcome, and good luck!


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *gsdraven*
> 
> I can almost guarantee you that if you took Ace to the evaluation and handed the leash over to the trainer and set Ace up in the types of situations where he usually has trouble, he'd behave. It's because the trainer isn't expecting bad behavior and is likely giving off the vibe that he's in control and bad behavior won't be tolerated even without correcting Ace.


I totally agree with this since I've seen it with my own eyes with Zoe and my trainer. But she wants ME to train so I can learn how to deal with her. So not only does she train my dog, she also trains me. But if I could find someone to do this, train my dog, then hand me the leash and she'd behave from then on out, I'd try to find the money to do it!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Joann of Pawsitive Pet used to do group classes, I am surprised to see she doesn't anymore. I took a couple classes under her years ago. Took our Papillon through Leann's (pups grow up) puppy class when she was apprenticing under Joann. Both are excellent and very positive. I took classes at SICSA and at Club K-9. Saw Leann added 2 more locations. I think you'd enjoy Leann's class. I thought I would see Joann at the Dr. Ian Dunbar seminar that was in Cincinnati this weekend but I never saw her.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

spiritsmom said:


> Joann of Pawsitive Pet used to do group classes, I am surprised to see she doesn't anymore. I took a couple classes under her years ago. Took our Papillon through Leann's (pups grow up) puppy class when she was apprenticing under Joann. Both are excellent and very positive. I took classes at SICSA and at Club K-9. Saw Leann added 2 more locations. I think you'd enjoy Leann's class. I thought I would see Joann at the Dr. Ian Dunbar seminar that was in Cincinnati this weekend but I never saw her.


Thank you. I'll try getting in touch with them, both are less than 10 min from my house.


----------

